# Bye-bye, Novice!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I showed Flip this weekend. He did a really nice job, scoring 198 and 198 1/2, both first places, under a really tough judge. We also got our second High in Trial. But most importantly, he had nice solid, confident stays. That's exactly why we're still showing in novice, because I need to feel more confident about being able to leave him before we move up to open. This weekend went a really long way towards helping that.

For those of you who don't know the rules, once it's been 60 days since you've earned your title, if you get a HIT you can no longer show in novice. The only exception is for any shows that have already closed. We are entered the next two weekends and they closed last Wednesday so we are safe to show in those. Then we need to really work on those out of sight stays because I don't want to be out of the ring too long! I love showing!

One of the requirements for the Golden Retriever Obedience Hall of Fame is 5 High in Trials, but you can only count two of them from novice. So that's perfect, we maxed out of novice HITs we can count towards OBHF, going to have to work on getting some open ones! (Gonna have to do a lot of finish training in order for that to happen!)

Will post pictures later


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW Jodie!!!! Congratulations! You and Flip have come a long way. Slow and steady, stay the course, you are going to go far!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations again  You rock, Flip!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's awesome Jodie!!! Huge congratulations!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's awesome! Congrats to you!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! You should feel VERY proud! Sooo glad to see your hard work pay off, and hope you really enjoy your next novice shows now that you have CERTAINLY taken the pressure off.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

There it is! Whoot Whoot! Congratulations Jodie and Flip, you two are awesome!!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is great to hear!! I am sure your next couple shows will be more fun now too


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations! 
They just changed the rules in Canada. You can only compete in novice for 30 days after you get your title...Unless you get a HIT, then you are done! It used to be you could compete until you were notified of your title by the CKC--usually that took a couple of months, and the HIT rule was not in. I think it is very useful to be able to continue to compete in novice for awhile...great ring experience for the dog, as many are not ready for open yet, but you don't want months between being in the ring. 
Anyway, congratulations again.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Glad that's not the rule here, all of my last three dogs went HIT on their titling leg. And all of them needed more ring experience!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to you two.. that should cement that everything you did to get here was the right thing for you! Never second guess your choices.. they were right on for you two..I am so proud of you two! Way to go!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulation Jodie and Flip :nchuck:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So proud of you two!! I have always known he is a super star in the making!!

:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone asked if their is video? Jodie? .................


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

No video, I packed the camera and forgot to ask someone to tape it  But I definitely plan to make sure I remember this coming weekend, because Conner will be showing for the first time in over a year in Wild Card Open!  Who knows if I'll ever get another chance to film him in the ring so I CERTAINLY want to take advantage of it. And I'll get the little Fliperoo on there too.

Beth, we were crated next to Ziva's brother Party. What a big boy at 25 inches! He placed right behind us on Sunday, and 3rd on Saturday. Two very goofy young golden boys in one small novice class!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

First comment I hear walking out of the ring is "that boy can sure jump can't he?" At least he saved his boings for between exercises this time!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> At least he saved his boings for between exercises this time!


: LOL, it took me a while to figure out what you were saying, then I put it together. Hehehe..


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Rock on Flip!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I look forward to video from his last couple novice trials!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woohoo, Jodie and Flip!


----------

